# Wishing all the "Mummies" a happy day



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

:voorhees: Just wanted to take a moment to wish all the "mummies" out there a Happy Mother's Day!! Even to those who are mommies to 2 or 4 legged furry little ones! They are like babies too! And what the heck, even to the dads that act like mothers sometimes.......I mean that in a good way.....I think!
~ Have a Great Mother's Day ~:voorhees:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Awww. Thanks Lagrousome!  That was very nice of you. 
Yes, Happy Mummies Day to all! :>


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Mothers Day to all mummies here in the Haunt Forum....


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers on the forum-
have a nice day


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Mummies day now get off line and go get pampered!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Happy Mothers Day.

Where would be without our Mothers... well... most of us!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Just got back from church, brunch....and then THE HOME DEPOT!!! Where I got to pick out my mummies day gift. Got the attachment for routing out tombstones and a piece of plexiglass......who needs facials and manicures.....GIVE ME TOOLS!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy Mum's Day!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Mother's day to all the moms out there; You wouldn't be where you are today if it wasn't for your Mummy!


----------

